# Detail of Wheels on Jaguar XF And caliper paint



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Detail of Wheels on Jaguar XF And caliper paint

Jaguar XF Callipers are notorious for showing signs of rust very quickly . So today I did a complete clean and freshen up of the Wheels and Callipers on My car .

Process was remove wheels and wash down after applying AB wheel cleaner. Same applied to the callipers hubs and wheel arches. 
Wheel hubs . Disc edges ( Unswept ) Were painted with a satin / semi gloss paint. 
Wheels were thoughroly cleaned and treated to 3 coats of Jetseal 109 to the fronts and rears


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good! :thumb: I've just been doing the same today, apart from painting the calipers with my new van.

Wheels off, suspension and wheels all cleaned. ACF-50 on the suspension and Jetseal on the wheels. Tempted to paint the calipers but can't make my mind up on the colour, the silver on yours looks really good.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice..


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

what paint did you use on the calipers?
what prep did you do first?

jetseal 109 takes ages to apply if you wait the full 20 mins between coats, it took me 7 hours to do two coats on mine!

**edit** the OCD in me says you have to switch those last two photos around!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> jetseal 109 takes ages to apply if you wait the full 20 mins between coats, it took me 7 hours to do two coats on mine!


How many wheels have you got on your car!!!? :lol:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nice...I'm going for silver calipers too...when I get my finger out!

:lol:

Keep up the good work!

:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks real good now matey


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work,I will have to do the same to the Spec B:thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Dealer prep causes the calipers to go like that! Acids and other nasties they use! 
good work mate,'can complete the look of a car IMO!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

dixon75 said:


> what paint did you use on the calipers?
> what prep did you do first?
> 
> jetseal 109 takes ages to apply if you wait the full 20 mins between coats, it took me 7 hours to do two coats on mine!
> ...


Prep was a really deep clean with a mix of AB wheel clean and G101 neat on the callipers as a degreaser and cleaner..
There was very little in the way of corrosion as the car has never been out through the winter on salty roads.

Paint was Hammerite Silver on the calippers and Black on the Hubs. Both smooth.

I was doing the applications of Jetseal between the painting coats so it wasent a problem...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for this Chuck 

Hammerite Smooth - Is it the 'Direct To Rust' one you have? I can only find the smooth one that says that on it.

How many coats of Hammerite did you apply? Did you use any lacquer?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking good :thumb:

I also did mine a few weeks back.

Good old Hammerite on calipers and disc edges and hubs. 
Spotted some Brembo motorbike caliper stickers on eblag for a few quid to nicely finish off :wave:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Thanks for this Chuck
> 
> Hammerite Smooth - Is it the 'Direct To Rust' one you have? I can only find the smooth one that says that on it.
> 
> How many coats of Hammerite did you apply? Did you use any lacquer?


Matt. Hamerrite Silver smooth It does not say direct to rust on the tin but I thought all hammerite had this quality anyway. 2 coats Mate was plenty it covers extremely well and dries to a sort of semi gloss satin finish which is exactly what I was after, No lacquer as this would have to be spayed on which is not really an option unless removing the callipers from the car.......:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks again.

How long did you leave in between the 2 coats?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hammerite-metal-paint-smooth-black-750ml/44048 Look on the tin and the description. All of them say it


----------



## wull (May 18, 2006)

nice job man:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> How long did you leave in between the 2 coats?
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/hammerite-metal-paint-smooth-black-750ml/44048 Look on the tin and the description. All of them say it


About an Hour between coats. As long as its touch dry it should be fine Mate. It dries really fast does hammerite..........:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Chuck.

Did you just use some old brushes to brush it on then?


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks very good,, but there is a difference with the caliper with the wheel on !!!! what has been added,,, really curious


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweeeet top job...:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

wookey said:


> How many wheels have you got on your car!!!? :lol:


3 coats of Jetseal 109 on each wheel, plus time to remove wheels one at a time etc. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RivieraV said:


> Looks very good,, but there is a difference with the caliper with the wheel on !!!! what has been added,,, really curious


the pad cover... it's the bit with the 2 dimples on it...

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Matt. Hamerrite Silver smooth It does not say direct to rust on the tin but I thought all hammerite had this quality anyway. 2 coats Mate was plenty it covers extremely well and dries to a sort of semi gloss satin finish which is exactly what I was after, No lacquer as this would have to be spayed on which is not really an option unless removing the callipers from the car.......:thumb:


Very nice job there Chuck :thumb: See, I told you that the 'smooth' silver dried to the correct non glossy finish you wanted   I think the non metallic versions of smooth are much more gloss finish though if anyone else is considering using it on theirs.

Yes, all the range regardless of colour or smooth/hammered finish are suitable for direct to rust.....but as with a lot of these claims for paints, it's still always best to get as much corrosion off as possible first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

In my experience, Hammerite works better with a bit of surface corrosion/imperfection. I have used Hammerite on a mixture of surfaces and found that the cleaner the surface the worse it takes, for example when I painted my calipers , the rear ones where new, the front ones where original.... the Hammerite took to the old ones better than the new with very little preperation.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

RivieraV said:


> Looks very good,, but there is a difference with the caliper with the wheel on !!!! what has been added,,, really curious


Its just the anti rattle squeel / shim that I took off before painting .....:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Its just the anti rattle squeel / shim that I took off before painting .....:thumb:





mattastra said:


> Thanks Chuck.
> 
> Did you just use some old brushes to brush it on then?


I bought a cheap set of four brushes from Asda about 2 or 3 quid. I used the bigger ones for aggitating the G101 and the half inch for the painting the threw em in the bin ................:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Viper said:


> Very nice job there Chuck :thumb: See, I told you that the 'smooth' silver dried to the correct non glossy finish you wanted   I think the non metallic versions of smooth are much more gloss finish though if anyone else is considering using it on theirs.
> 
> Yes, all the range regardless of colour or smooth/hammered finish are suitable for direct to rust.....but as with a lot of these claims for paints, it's still always best to get as much corrosion off as possible first.


Yep absolutely spot on Mate.. Thanks for the advice !!..........:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

it looks a lot better now! good work


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Looks great, did you spray paint your calipers on the car then?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Looks great, did you spray paint your calipers on the car then?


Paint was brushed on Mate... Spraying would have meant removing the callipers to do a proper job...:thumb:


----------



## malford (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the write up on the XF.... 

Going to do the calipers on my XFS next month.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Holly thread resurrection, But still a great job.


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks proper sweet! Love those wheels too!


----------

